# Solved: Stdole32.tlb



## soccerfan1072 (Jan 26, 2009)

I have installed office XP and 2003 and also 2007 Trial Version on Vista Machine and every time I open any program it goes to preparing to install. And in Excel I get this Error Message *"One of your object libraries (stdole32.tlb) is missing or damaged. Please run setup to install."* I let it do that and it does it every time I open it. Any Ideas? I have done a lot of searching but can't find any methods that are helping. I have gone into registry and deleted anything to do with Office. Just baffled on this one.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Stdole32.tlb is a file which uses the LoadPicture and SavePicture objects, and generally associated with .NET OOP. It is a file which should reside in your C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32 folder. It's fairly standard file. Check to see if it is in that folder or not. You may even have a virus which deleted, moved or renamed the file. I'm uploading a copy of mine, you can paste it into it's folder and see if that works any better.

HTH


----------



## soccerfan1072 (Jan 26, 2009)

Sweet I will try that! Thanks for your help!


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

If this gets it solved for you, then you can mark it as such by clicking the Solved button.


----------



## soccerfan1072 (Jan 26, 2009)

The stdole32 is there. I just don't understand this issue. I think I am going to try and repair the windows installation.


----------



## soccerfan1072 (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah I had to do a fresh install nothing would work. But the new install did!


----------

